# Süssmund Kaffeebar in Vienna, Austria



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

If anyone is around Vienna, the Süssmund Kaffeebar in Vienna is worth a visit.

The EK43 and the two Mythos on the counter caught my attention straight away as I walked past 

It does not offer many cakes as the usual Viennese patisserie, but you would be spoilt for choices for coffee!

I took a photo of the bar with permission from the staff:










Address:

Wipplingerstraße 11

1010 Vienna

Austria


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@pessutojr

Thanks for this - i'm going at the start of December, so just beginning to line up places to try!


----------



## bigsav (Nov 26, 2016)

I visited Vienna in the summer - couldn't believe how many good coffee options there were.

Sussmund was one of the ones I didn't make it to.

Really enjoyed People on Caffeine and Coffee Pirates.

Vienna is also just a beautiful city to visit.

Check out Hotel Daniel if you're planning a couple of nights away.

Sav


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@bigsav

Thanks for the suggestions - I had POC on my list, but not Coffee Pirates.

on an admittedly non caffeine point - any suggestions for bars etc. (I'm on a 'craft beer' bent at the moment)?


----------

